# Richtige Rückgabe in einer Funktion??



## ferhat68305 (28. Okt 2014)

Hey leute,


also ich habe ein kleines Problem, denn ich programmiere zur zeit einen umwandler, von String zu Int(bzw. Char zu Int). Im unterprogramm soll ein integer wert zuruckgeliefert werden.
Man soll z.b. als String "500" eingeben können und 500 soll als int wert zurückgeliefert werden. Ich habe fast alles.
Nur wenn ich in einer for schleife den String in einen char(also jede Ziffer) abspeichere, wie soll ich dann ein int wert returnen, muss ich dann nicht 3 mal returnen(von dem Beispiel "500"), weil ja 3 zeichen  in der for schleife enthalten sind. 
Und returnen kann ich halt nicht so einfach aus einer for schleife, ich zeige kurz den abschnitt, den ich meine:


```
public static int parseInteger(String str){
  int [] arr = new int[str.length()];
  for(int i=0; i< arr.length;i++){
    arr[i]=str.charAt(i)-'0';
  }//end of for
  return ??;
}//end of methode
```
ich kann z.b. nicht return arr_; benutzen, stattdessen aber expliziet arr[0]... und und und
nur kann mir einer einen tipp geben, ob man da irgendwas einbauen kann, um es zu returnen.
Wäre es falsch, in der for schleife System.out.print(arr+""); zu benutzen?
aber dennoch muss was returned werden, ach und ich darf keine Prozeduren verwenden, sont hätte ich das getan -.-

mfg_


----------



## Joose (28. Okt 2014)

Java Code bitte innerhalb von 
	
	
	
	





```
-Tags posten! Dadurch wird der Code lesbarer.

Zu deinem Problem:
Nach der for-Schleife sind im "int[] arr" deine Zifferen drinnen.
Jede einzelne Ziffern mit einer Potenz von 10 multiplizieren und die Ergebnisse addieren -> die gewünschte Zahl

Einerstelle wird mit 1 multipliziert
Zehnerstelle wird mit 10 multipliziert
usw.
..
.
```


----------

